# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.7.102 82596dc (4/18/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on Model 3s in Arizona and Massachusetts this morning, VINs 306xxx and 307xxx.

Does this one win the prize for largest dot-release number?!


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Detected on Model 3s in Arizona and Massachusetts this morning, VINs 306xxx and 307xxx.
> 
> Does this one win the prize for largest dot-release number?!


And, what does the high dot-release number say? Does it instill confidence? I am reserving judgment until I hear from some who have it. Although, I rarely hesitate when an update is offered so maybe I will just roll the dice.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

It might have the most digits, but 7.102 < 12. Even Dewey Decimal thinks so.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

MJJ said:


> It might have the most digits, but 7.102 < 12. Even Dewey Decimal thinks so.


Yep. 🤓
But as far as I can see, there are still various versions of week 7, 8 and 12 builds that are still being rolled out and some have even reverted to a lower number. I'm not on Teslafi so this is based on reading these threads. 
In any case, installing an update is like a roll of dice. I'd have no idea which version I'd get but it seems more so than usual, and I agree with Bokonon that it's rare to see so many digits post decimal.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

Here is latest TeslFi info and notice that a HDW 3 car is getting an even lower value. of 2019.5.15


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

barjohn said:


> Here is latest TeslFi info and notice that a HDW 3 car is getting an even lower value. of 2019.5.15
> View attachment 25085


Maybe he was naughty.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

barjohn said:


> Here is latest TeslFi info and notice that a HDW 3 car is getting an even lower value. of 2019.5.15
> View attachment 25085


According to the TeslaFi drill-down, the VIN is 153XX, with 540 miles on the Odometer:


----------

